# 2015 435i GC Lease Review



## kingbimmer (Aug 24, 2007)

Hello Guys

Please review the numbers below and let me know what you think of this deal. Your comments are greatly appreciated.

-King

*2015 435i GC*
MSRP *$62,300*
Sale Price * $57,390 (7.9% off MSRP)*
Invoice *$56,890*
Money Factor *0.00133*
Residual *.62 = $38,626 @12k/yr*
First Month *$675.85*
Tax 8.875% *$2,159.13*
Bank Fee *$725*
Doc Fee *$95.50*
Tax on Fees *$72.82*
Total up front* $3,978.50*

Payment @ 12k $675.85


----------



## ctorrey (Mar 17, 2007)

On the surface, it doesn't seem too bad for a 'new' model that isn't even on the website yet...


$500 over invoice (Great for a new model - assuming no incentives on the GC)
.00133 MF (OK, but I thought buy rate was .0013)
 Bank fee $725 (Great)
No cap cost reduction (that I can tell - may need to break down 'up front' charges)

Are you paying the bank fee & taxes upfront?

I was thinking about leasing a 4GC, but didn't have any data to help me formulate the lease parameters. Figured I would get totally hosed, so went with a loaded 335xi.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

The MF looks strange. I thought it was 0.0013. Is that a typo? Usually if marked up, it would be 0.0015 or 0.0017.


----------



## kingbimmer (Aug 24, 2007)

ctorrey said:


> On the surface, it doesn't seem too bad for a 'new' model that isn't even on the website yet...
> 
> 
> $500 over invoice (Great for a new model - assuming no incentives on the GC)
> ...


Yes I am paying the taxes and fees upfront. The money factor for 2015's is .00133.

-King


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

Whats to review? Its a give away...if thats a real deal sign up now. I wouldn't touch it thats for sure. 

Thats the buy rate for MY15 they are quoting


----------



## kingbimmer (Aug 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Whats to review? Its a give away...if thats a real deal sign up now. I wouldn't touch it thats for sure.
> 
> Thats the buy rate for MY15 they are quoting


Thanks Justin, that's what I figured.

-King


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Whats to review? Its a give away...if thats a real deal sign up now. I wouldn't touch it thats for sure.


Man - what about that Doc fee !


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

chrischeung said:


> Man - what about that Doc fee !


thats a deal breaker for sure :eeps:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

The numbers certainly look like a great deal! Only thing that would make it better was price based on ED invoice and MSDs. The you would be pretty much stealing the car


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

Based on your numbers with a cap cost of 57390, I get a payment of 648.92 and 706.52 with taxes.

Is there anything else being rolled into your cap cost?

If I throw in a marked up bank/acq fee of 925 into your cap cost I get an exact payment that matches your 675.85 you posted above.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Whats to review? Its a give away...if thats a real deal sign up now. I wouldn't touch it thats for sure.
> 
> Thats the buy rate for MY15 they are quoting


I will second Justin on that one, take the deal and roll on.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Being serious, I recommend jumping on this deal. Justin and Mike have blessed it, and I would trust their judgement.

The risk is this - if you wait around, trying to get say and extra $200-$500 off somewhere, get further validation, that car could be sold to someone else. And that would likely be more upsetting.


----------



## kingbimmer (Aug 24, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> Being serious, I recommend jumping on this deal. Justin and Mike have blessed it, and I would trust their judgement.
> 
> The risk is this - if you wait around, trying to get say and extra $200-$500 off somewhere, get further validation, that car could be sold to someone else. And that would likely be more upsetting.


Not waiting around Chris. This deal happened because I was proactive and made it happen. I just was looking for some insight and confirmation concerning my offer that was accepted. I should have a production number in a few days.

-King


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

amazing deal......... I would not consider selling a new model that cheap... car does not even exist yet????????? that's the market in NY!


----------



## Jason335iMsport (May 20, 2013)

Another vote that the price is amazing. Like Greg said, makes no sense to do that since the car isn't even out yet


----------



## kingbimmer (Aug 24, 2007)

Just received my production #. 

-King


----------



## ahcpa550 (May 16, 2014)

Which dealer you worked this deal out with?


----------



## thglobalnomad1 (Jun 28, 2014)

*My lease figures seem high!*

I want to lease a 428 convertible with ED in September. Dealer said he could do it for $55,240 (MSRP with all my options was $59,860)... but then he said the best he could do for a 36-month, lease, $3000 down, 10,000 miles/yr was $735/month! This is actually more than I'd pay for the full priced car ($59,860!)

He said lease rates for ED are higher, but that doesn't make any sense...something's wrong here, but I need to get my car ordered right away because we're combining ED with going to the Ryder Cup in Scotland in September!

Help!! I'm very new, never done Ed before, nd though my husband as owned a BMW, I never have and was also looking at a Mercedes... just to do ED! Mercedes did not have lease rates that were this exorbitant!!


----------



## thglobalnomad1 (Jun 28, 2014)

King, where did you get your residual percentage and money factor figures for 2015 and are they accurate for my situation? (see previous post)


----------



## kingbimmer (Aug 24, 2007)

thglobalnomad1 said:


> King, where did you get your residual percentage and money factor figures for 2015 and are they accurate for my situation? (see previous post)


Follow these links for all the info you need

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=25

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=774388

-King


----------



## thglobalnomad1 (Jun 28, 2014)

*Money Factor*

Thanks,, King, but I still can't find the money factor and still don't understand my dealer's problem...technically my monthly lease payments should be less than yours ($55,240 preliminary negotiated price) and I'm putting $3000 upfront cost (which incudes first month, of course, and I do understand that ED lease rates are slightly higher)

At this point, I'm willing to order from any dealer who can make this happen...but will that affect my maintenance when I get my car back to Jacksonville?

I need to get my monthly lease payment down to about $600-$650/month (10,000 miles/mo) and I need to get it done quickly as I need a mid-September pickup date!!!


----------



## Greg @ East Bay BMW (Jul 6, 2013)

take it and run :yikes:


----------



## alex2364 (May 8, 2006)

thglobalnomad1 said:


> Thanks,, King, but I still can't find the money factor and still don't understand my dealer's problem...technically my monthly lease payments should be less than yours ($55,240 preliminary negotiated price) and I'm putting $3000 upfront cost (which incudes first month, of course, and I do understand that ED lease rates are slightly higher)
> 
> At this point, I'm willing to order from any dealer who can make this happen...but will that affect my maintenance when I get my car back to Jacksonville?
> 
> I need to get my monthly lease payment down to about $600-$650/month (10,000 miles/mo) and I need to get it done quickly as I need a mid-September pickup date!!!


Why don't you get a quote from Adrian Avila @ BMW South Atlanta? He's a forum sponsor and will be able to give you all the information you need. Your maintenance plan won't be affected, but depending on your local dealer's service department, they may not be willing to give out loaners if you didn't purchase from them.


----------



## Itvet (Mar 2, 2013)

thglobalnomad1 said:


> At this point, I'm willing to order from any dealer who can make this happen...


Please get in touch with a Forum Sponsor ASAP! You are in Florida, so I recommend to contact John Weltzien at Braman Palm Beach. I just ordered from him the second time in 13 months. I tried and could not get anywhere with my local dealers. They were either clueless or just not willing! I have sent you a PM with his info if interested.


----------



## thglobalnomad1 (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks, all....got my 428i ordered...I think my local dealer was figuring things wrong, but when I confronted him on it he agreed to $609/month 36 month/ 10,000miles/yr, with $3000 out of pocket. The US MSRP was $59850. I THINK this is a good deal, but this will be my first European Delivery so not completely sure.

Ironically, I got an audition request (I'm a professional voiceover talent as well as ex-747 pilot, hence the name of my company, The Captain's Voice) for narrating a video for BMW on European Delivery! Hope I get the gig...and perhaps can even contribute to the script after my trip in September! If anyone has contacts with Torque Creative/BMW put in as good word for me!
Pam Almand
The Captain's Voicec


----------



## Itvet (Mar 2, 2013)

thglobalnomad1 said:


> Thanks, all....got my 428i ordered...I think my local dealer was figuring things wrong, but when I confronted him on it he agreed to $609/month 36 month/ 10,000miles/yr, with $3000 out of pocket. The US MSRP was $59850. I THINK this is a good deal, but this will be my first European Delivery so not completely sure.
> 
> Ironically, I got an audition request (I'm a professional voiceover talent as well as ex-747 pilot, hence the name of my company, The Captain's Voice) for narrating a video for BMW on European Delivery! Hope I get the gig...and perhaps can even contribute to the script after my trip in September! If anyone has contacts with Torque Creative/BMW put in as good word for me!
> Pam Almand
> The Captain's Voicec


Pam, for a 428 *convertible* it appears to be a nice deal and you got your payment where you wanted! Certainly it beats the $735! Have a great time!!!


----------



## thglobalnomad1 (Jun 28, 2014)

*Bait-and-switch?!*

Here's what happened! See post #25...

Got a production number and delivery date of 9/17 on 428i convertible and all my plans are made...my dealer agreed, on July 2, to $609/mo before tax, $3000 upfront out of pocket and 36 month,10,000 miles/yr on a US 2015 MSRP of $59,525.

Now after I signed papers (no figures on them but just to get the delivery date supposedly) and sent a written confirmation of everything he'd agree upon...now he says that the 2015 lease rates went up, residuals went down, and I'll have to pay $645/month...to me, a big deal as I was stretching the budget as it was.

Is this standard ED behavior?! This is my first but it sure feels like a bait-n-switch after he'd found out I'd booked my flights and made plans. This was just conveyed to me yesterday, 7/24.

Can anyone tell me what is going on and if this sounds crazy? I need advice fast! Thanks!


----------



## HCS (Apr 5, 2013)

[email protected] BMW said:


> amazing deal......... I would not consider selling a new model that cheap... car does not even exist yet????????? that's the market in NY!


Hello Greg,

Your help. Is appreciated on this one. I am planning to lease for 3 years 10k miles p/year
2015 435i GC - total suggested price is $59125. 
Invoice +$1500 dealer profit = $56200

Considering the residual is at 63. What do you think is the monthly payment excluding tax should be?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2014)

$650


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## HCS (Apr 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> $650
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Hello David, please share with me how you have reached $650 excluding tax. Can you share with me in details. My e-mail is [email protected].

Thanks.


----------

